# DVB-T Stick - Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen?



## brennmeister0815 (4. November 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

auf der Suche nach (m)einen neuen DVB-Stick erkundige ich mich nach Empfehlungen bzw. Erfahrungswerten. Avisiert sind:
TerraTec H6 USB-Stick schwarz DVB-T
TerraTec H6 USB-Stick schwarz DVB-T

TERRATEC T6 USB-Stick schwarz DVB-T
TERRATEC T6 USB-Stick schwarz DVB-T

TERRATEC Cinergy HTC Stick HD DVB-T/DVB-C USB
TERRATEC Cinergy HTC Stick HD DVB-T/DVB-C USB

Danke!

**Edit**
Unabhängig von den genannten DVB-T Sticks, postet einfach eure Erfahrungen und/oder Testberichte von _empfehlenswerten_ DVB-T Sticks, danke!


----------



## OctoCore (5. November 2011)

Der Stick an sich ist eigentlich fast egal. Die Kombination von Hard- und Software macht es.
Die eine Frage ist: Möchte ich ihn zusammen mit der mitgelieferten Software nutzen oder mit einer unabhängigen software, wie z.B. dem Win Mediacenter oder irgendeiner anderen Mediacenter/TV-Software. 
Mir persönlich gefällt die mitgelieferte Terratec-Software sehr gut. Die geht aber nur mit Terratec-Sticks.
Die andere Frage: Singletuner oder Dualtuner mit Diversity-Möglichkeit.
Dann noch: Wie wichtig ist eine beiliegende Fernbedienung und andere Empfangsmöglichkeiten wie C oder S?

Ansonsten: Gleiche Sticks können sich erheblich in der Empfangsqualität unterscheiden.

Edit: die Terratec-Sticks sind ziemlich fett - wenn die hinten im ATX-Anschlussfeld stecken, kann man USB-Buchsen drunter oder drüber schwer nutzen. Auf jeden Fall ein USB-Verlängerungskabel nehmen, wenn nicht schon eins beiliegt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. November 2011)

Danke für die erste, sehr ausführliche, Antwort!

*O.K., konkretisiert die Anforderungen an den Stick und die avisierte Verwendung:*
*-* Es soll die mitgelieferte Software genutzt werden. Eine leicht zugängliche Bedienung und zuverlässiger Betrieb dieser ist wichtig.
*-* Dualtuner wäre von Interesse, ein Programm anschauen, ein Zweites aufnehmen.
*-* Eine Fernbedienung ist _nicht_ zwingend erforderlich. Wenn die Hardware über die Programmoberfläche gesteuert werden kann, genügt dies.
*-* Empfangsmöglichkeit für Kabel und/oder Satellit ist _nicht_ erforderlich.

@OctoCore: Welchen Stick kannst Du in Bezug auf Vorgenanntes empfehlen?


----------



## OctoCore (5. November 2011)

>den hier<
DVB-T only - Doppeltuner.
Keine Rose ohne Dornen - die Fernbedienung ist so ein Scheckkartenteil - praktisch ziemlich schrottig.
Und wohl nicht in schwarz.


----------



## ConCAD (5. November 2011)

Hab den von OctoCore genannten Stick kürzlich erst gekauft und bin ganz zufrieden damit. Ist auch wie auf den Bildern in weiß, bzw unter dem dunklen Plexi der Oberseite scheint bei Aktivität ne rote LED durch. Einziger negativer Aspekt: Der Stick hat zwar nen Dual-Tuner, aber die zugehörige Software (Basic Version) bietet kein PiP (Bild in Bild Funktion). Erst ein kostenplichtiges Upgrade schaltet dies frei. Ansonsten ist die Software aber sehr umfangreich und leicht zu bedienen. 

Noch eins zur Fernbedienung: Offenbar nutzt diese FB das selbe Übertragungsprotokoll wie die Fernbedienung von den Revoltec Backlights, denn sobald ich einen Sender per FB wechsle, ändert sich die Farbe der Backlights 
Lösungsansatz dafür ist in meinem Fall (wenn man nicht per Maus/Tastatur navigieren will), einfach die Fernbedienung des Aquaero 5 zu verwenden, was ohne Einschränkungen genauso funktioniert.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. November 2011)

Danke für die Tipps! 
Ergo habe wurde soeben der "TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC (Dual DVB-T Tuner, USB 2.0)" bei Amazon.de: Günstige Preise bei Elektronik & Foto, DVD, Musik, Bücher, Games, Spielzeug & mehr bestellt *->* TerraTec Cinergy T Stick Dual RC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## OctoCore (5. November 2011)

Der Code fürs Update liegt eventuell sogar bei - zumindest suggeriert das die FAQ auf der TerraTec-Seite.
Aber die Software ist auch ohne PIP ganz brauchbar - habe sie selbst im Einsatz.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. November 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Der Code fürs Update liegt eventuell sogar bei - zumindest suggeriert das die FAQ auf der TerraTec-Seite.


 Hab' ich gesehen. Von der Sache her spielt es keine Rolle, ob nun mit oder ohne PiP. Ist (mir) schnupp


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2011)

Dann is ja juut. 

Es gibt beim Homecinema-Programm allerdings ein paar Punkte, die man beachten sollte, um den Frustfaktor zu senken - aber darüber können wir noch schwätzen, wenn du alles installiert hast.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Es gibt beim Homecinema-Programm allerdings ein paar Punkte, die man beachten sollte, um den Frustfaktor zu senken - aber darüber können wir noch schwätzen, wenn du alles installiert hast.


 Janz jenau! Lass' uns _dieses_ Forum mit einem 'How to' & 'Tipps und Tricks' für Terratec's DVB-T Sticks bereichern...


----------



## OctoCore (6. November 2011)

Das ist nebenbei das falsche Forum - das gehört eigentlich nach "TV-Karten".
Aber vielleicht findet sich ein mitleidiger Moderator und verlegt den Thread dahin.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

Ooops, bislang hat's keiner gemerkt  Aber _dennoch_ wurde mir geholfen


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

sorry aber Terratec ist ein noGo !
schlechte support, schlechte Software und 2x DVB-S2 USB Defekt seit dem nie wieder Terratec.


----------



## ConCAD (7. November 2011)

@Kaid: also das mit "schlechter Software" muss ich eindeutig verneinen! Ich finde die Home Cinema-Anwendung von Terratec sehr gut: sie ist umfangreich, trotzdem leicht zu bedienen und läuft auch stabil. Das machen Hersteller wie zB Pinnacle mit derem TVCenter nicht so gut.


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

sorry aber Home Cinema ist ein Hororanwendung ...
ich verstehe es nicht wie du diese anwendung gut finden kannst !!!



ConCAD schrieb:


> @Kaid: also das mit "schlechter Software" muss ich eindeutig verneinen! Ich finde die Home Cinema-Anwendung von Terratec sehr gut: sie ist umfangreich, trotzdem leicht zu bedienen und läuft auch stabil. Das machen Hersteller wie zB Pinnacle mit derem TVCenter nicht so gut.


----------



## Olstyle (7. November 2011)

Solang Windows eingesetzt wird würde ich heute immer nur die BDA Treiber installieren und dann das Mediacenter einsetzen. Ist seit Vista ja eh überall dabei.
Alternativ ein paar Euro in DVBViewer investieren, das ist kompakter und erlaubt die Nutzung von anderen Codecs(z.B. die von Cyberlinks PowerDVD) womit man besseres Upscaling und bessere Hardwarebeschleunigung erreicht.

Bei Linux ist Herstellersoftware eh Fehlanzeige, da sollte man "nur" darauf achten dass es überhaupt kompatible Treiber gibt(ich hab z.B. zwei Sticks und bei keinem davon gehts).


----------



## ConCAD (7. November 2011)

@Kaid: Was macht das Home Cinema denn deiner Meinung nach zu einer "Horroranwendung" ??

@Olstyle: Sicherlich ist das Mediacenter auch eine gute Variante, nur gibts damit so Sachen wie zB PiP leider nicht.


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

Anwendung hängt oft, zu langsamme umschaltung, zu wenig Kompfort etc...



ConCAD schrieb:


> @Kaid: Was macht das Home Cinema denn deiner Meinung nach zu einer "Horroranwendung" ??
> 
> @Olstyle: Sicherlich ist das Mediacenter auch eine gute Variante, nur gibts damit so Sachen wie zB PiP leider nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (7. November 2011)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Solang Windows eingesetzt wird würde ich heute immer nur die BDA Treiber installieren und dann das Mediacenter einsetzen. Ist seit Vista ja eh überall dabei.
> Alternativ ein paar Euro in DVBViewer investieren, das ist kompakter und erlaubt die Nutzung von anderen Codecs(z.B. die von Cyberlinks PowerDVD) womit man besseres Upscaling und bessere Hardwarebeschleunigung erreicht.
> 
> Bei Linux ist Herstellersoftware eh Fehlanzeige, da sollte man "nur" darauf achten dass es überhaupt kompatible Treiber gibt(ich hab z.B. zwei Sticks und bei keinem davon gehts).


 
Das Mediacenter ist mir zu sehr auf Wohnzimmer und TV getrimmt und bietet auch nicht die Einstellungsmöglichkkeiten, auf die ich Wert lege. Wenn schon was wie Mediacenter, dann MediaPortal.

Aber Homecinema kann auch wahlfrei die Codecs im System nutzen - allerdings sind die mitgelieferten Codecs so gut in jeder Hinsicht, dass das nicht nötig ist.

@Kaid - THC (nettes Akronym ) hängt hier eigentlich nie (uneigentlich aber schon, wenn ich Software aufrufe, die sich mit der von THC in Beschlag belegten Hardware verbandeln will - z.B. andere TV-Programme).
Umschaltzeiten sind auch von der TV-Hardware abhängig - und natürlich vom gewählten Bouquet. Innerhalb eines Bouquets geht es immer flotter als bei Umschaltung zwischen verschiedenen Frequenzen.
Gefühlt langsamer als andere TV-Anwendungen ist es jedenfalls nicht.
Grundsätzlich ist bei sowas auch ein sauberes System immer eine Voraussetzung für frustfreien Betrieb.

THC bietet auch eine Menge Einstellmöglichkeiten - manchem ist das schlicht zuviel.


----------



## Kaid (8. November 2011)

THC wurde in verschiedene Magazinen schlecht bewertet !
aber wenn es dir gefällt dann ist ja super, ich benutze nur DVBViewerauf desktop und mediaportal auf HTPC


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2011)

THC wurde in verschiedenen Magazinen sehr gut bewertet.  Ist kein Scherz. 
Unter anderem in der c't 





> [...] unterscheiden sich die Produkte deutlich im Bedienkomfort. Das zeigt, wie wichtig eine gute Software ist. Terratecs Home Cinema (Windows) und Elgatos EyeTV 2 (Mac OS) haben hier die Nase vorn.


Und sogar in der PCGH mal in Zusammenhang mit Sticks - glaube ich. Müsste aber was her sein.

Aber mit MediaPortal liegst du richtig.


----------



## Kaid (9. November 2011)

wir sind uns zumindest in ein Punkt einig 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber mit MediaPortal liegst du richtig.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. November 2011)

Sooo, der DVB-T Stick Tterratec CINERGY T Stick Dual RC wurde geliefert und hängt betriebsbereit am Rechner. Die Freischaltung der "Spezialfunktionen" beinhaltet nur PiP?! Die Antwort des Terratec-Supports: "..._das ist normal, dass in den Einstellungen weiterhin  HomeCinema-Basic steht. Bei Ihrem Produkt ist nach Eingabe der Seriennummer  lediglich die "Bild in Bild"-Funktion hinzugekommen, die Sie aktivieren können,  wenn Sie mit der rechten Maustaste in das TV- oder in das Konfigurations-Fenster  klicken und hier die PiP-Funktion anwählen_..."
Der erste Eindruck ist ordentlich: Haptik, Software, Bild- und Tonqualität. Aber bitte was soll "HDTV" via DVB-T sein?


----------



## Olstyle (11. November 2011)

DVB-T ist der Funkstandard. Ob darüber nun MPEG2 in Pal-Auflösung oder MPEG4 in 720p kommt wäre dem Stick total schnuppe. Ausgestrahlt wird letzteres afaik aber nur in Japan und Australien.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. November 2011)

O.K. danke  Dann sollte ich über einen Umzug nachdenken...


----------

